# Female Red Fox (pic)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a small female Red Fox that I just finished up this past weekend for a customer.

Mike


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That is georgous. Beautiful job.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sweet.. great job!​


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I bet that customer will be very happy!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Ebowhunter said:


> I bet that customer will be very happy!


I know I would be very happy with that job.It looks like it is alive.Awsome job.......


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

I showed the pic to a guy i work with, and he thought that it was a pic of a live fox. very very nice.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Gibby! That means I'm doing something right.:lol: 

Mike


----------



## BigT (Feb 9, 2006)

best job I've seen in a while


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks great, do you mount roommates? I have one that needs to be stuffed! Nice job as always-


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

RIVER LADY said:


> That is georgous. Beautiful job.


 Very nice


----------



## Quakmaster316 (May 9, 2004)

sweet


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That is a beautiful job! A lot of fox and yote mounts I see don't look very good. I'm sure your customer is going to be thrilled to get this mount back. Excellent work!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow, now that is impressive!


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I want one of those!!


----------

